# A Pond



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I wasn't sure where to put this so i though I'd post here. We would like to dig a pond on our property, and would wonder who I would have to talk to about doing this, and if anyone else has tried to do the same.
Thanks


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello, this is the place. i had a pond dug last year. first thing i did was find the best spot to dig. The view is important but if the ground won't hold water your just wasting your time and money. Dig some test holes with a post hole digger. you need to find clay and see if it holds water.Also most excavator's will dig a test hole for a price.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

might want to contact the DEQ if your land could be considered a wetland


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well we have a back hoe already, so i think we can dig a test hole. Looks like im on the search for clay


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

do i need to check, my property is in a vally and has a creek, would that tell me it's good pond country? 
Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Alexsteelmon take the time to visit you local conservation district office. They will give you a free soil map and index if you request it. It will tell you where your best bet will be for wetland habitat.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Check the level of water in your test hole at the the end of July. That will let you know your pond's water level during the dryest part of the summer.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Alexsteelmon take the time to visit you local conservation district office. They will give you a free soil map and index if you request it. It will tell you where your best bet will be for wetland habitat.


Worth repeating. Get your soil survey book.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

If you dig in wetlands, GET the permits. Save you $ and headaches down the road. Clay or morrow makes an excellent bottom of a pond for retaining water, but many farm pond are dug in depressions of high organic soil. The key to any "good" pond is to find and open up a spring. A good excavater with some time in the seat will be able to tell a good spring from a bad spring while digging. When I had my pond dug we were getting nervous from the lack of a good spring. Hit some good water sand finaly and he spent the entire day digging in that spot. The water never froze over the spring thru winter as the pond filled. Lots of weed control thru the years, but have cats close to 18lbs now and bass pushing 23 inches. A huge snapping turtle calls it home as well as a letherback. You will probably have to make a decision if you wish to have geese call it home. A pound and a half of crap everyday out of a adult bird can "spoil" your pond pretty quick. Best of luck, cosider it the cost as a investment. The rate of return is priceless. Riverman


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

You have not said what kind of pond you want.
Swimming pond, duck pond, fishing pond, frog pond?
Some ponds fill from the top and some from the bottom.
Some need clay and some don't.
Spring fed are nice and don't need to be as deep to enjoy some of the extras like year round fishing. Or a nice swimming hole.
You'll do yourself a big favor by reading up first before trying to dig a hole.
Some good suggestions have been given already.
Be carefull and learn the proper grade to put in before you dig.
Avoid using the creek if you can.
Call up some pond diggers and maybe they will give you a little advice also. 
There are also legalities in owning a pond. Learn whats expected of a pond owner.
We've enjoyed ours with hundreds of hours fun.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Right now I want a fishing pond. How many acres would it have to be/ how deep to have gills and bass? I read 15-18 feet to avoid oxygen depletion and a cold winter. My sister said she would look into getting the permits today.
Thanks


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

All the info you need is at your finger tips. Here's one article I found.
http://www.new-home-builders-helper.com/fish-pond.html


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Alex, the link to the article posted by riverman is very good and covers almost all I was going to add. I am in the early stages of pond planning. I contacted local DEQ since I have several springs and a small stream running through property. They told me I would need an engineer to draw up plans showing size and depth of pond, and what I would do with the spoils (dirt dug out of pond site). That is where I am at this point. I am discovering that a pond is a little more than a hole in the ground with water in it.....


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Here's some pics of my pond I snapped this morning.







[/IMG]

The outlet control made out of a irragation pipe.







[/IMG]

Albino cat saying good morning.







[/IMG]

Like I said before, consider the cost (five to ten thousand) as an investment for a well planned, dug pond. You will easily capture the return with enjoyment or resale value of your property. Riverman


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Riverman...great pics, really nice!!

Guys, when does a watering hole you create for deer with a shovel or small equipment, even the FEL on my tractor, become a "pond"? For example, there is on area on my property in particular that features a high water table at the base of an 80' ridge system. I can dig 2-3' down right now even though it's been very dry and there will be water. It's sandy, but I could create a 10'x10' depression in less than an hour with my tractor to offer water to the deer and other wildlife in that area instead of clearing that same spot for a food plot....is that legally considered a "pond"?


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Alex, here's a link to an awesome pond site forum: http://www.pondboss.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

NorthJeff said:


> Riverman...great pics, really nice!!
> 
> Guys, when does a watering hole you create for deer with a shovel or small equipment, even the FEL on my tractor, become a "pond"? For example, there is on area on my property in particular that features a high water table at the base of an 80' ridge system. I can dig 2-3' down right now even though it's been very dry and there will be water. It's sandy, but I could create a 10'x10' depression in less than an hour with my tractor to offer water to the deer and other wildlife in that area instead of clearing that same spot for a food plot....is that legally considered a "pond"?



I contacted the DEQ, USFWS and the DNR to understand the requirments for a pond I have planned. While I would suggest you contact the DEQ for confirmation the summary guidance the provided was as follows. 

You need a permit, along with supporting documentation if your plan will impact a wetland area or is within 50-100 yards of an existing drain. In my case the pond was created by digging a small depression and berming a runoff from an ag field. No wetland or drain impact. As a result they told me I didn't need to bother with a permit.

In your example of a small watering hole in the woods it doesn't seem they wouldn't require a permit or application. Always best to check.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Any advice for a current pond? Specifically, how do I keep my pond from being overrun with weeds?

Dave


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

How deep, how big, and water source?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

chinamigarden said:


> Any advice for a current pond? Specifically, how do I keep my pond from being overrun with weeds?
> 
> Dave


 I was told to have deep sides to keep the weeds down + the duck and geese don't like the deep sides so that keeps them down and there poo. I did put a small 3' deep area for the fish to spawn in and now that area is full of cattails. Also you can used pond die to control the submersible weeds.


----------

